# 25rss Or 28rsds With A 2005 F-150 5.4l 3.73 4x4



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Newbie here !!! Just a quick question?? My hubby & I are looking at buying an Outback by the end of the month and we were wondering if the 28RSDS was a tad too long or heavy to tow with a F-150 5.4L 3.73 rears 4x4 with the tow package.

I saw a Trailer Life Magazine article that showed the match-up and thought maybe we could but my hubby is a bit leary, but the saying goes that "RVers tend to suffer from 2feetitus" (2 feet more) and we don't want to be trading in anytime soon.

Mostly it is just the two of us + two big German Shepherds but at times my folks come over from the UK and other friends & family visit. Our boy dog also loves to sleep under something in small spaces etc..etc... We have two bikes we may haul now & then.

Any input would be greatly appreciated................Thanks in Advance

BritGirl


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

BritGirl,

action Welcome to the site sunny Glad to see you are considering the Outback. I don't have that TT or TV, so it would be kinda hard for me to advise. Looks like you are in the Great North West, so the mountains might (or might not) persent a problem.







I am sure some of the Outbackers with the F150 will chime in and let you know what they think. I feel sure that normal terrain would not give any problems. Good luck, post often, and let you know what you do.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The F-150 may pull the 28 not sure and it depends on your location and if you to intend
on pulling in the mountains If it was me I would want a little bit more TV for that
But like I said thats just me








I sure others with the same setup will give you theirs thought
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

If it's just the two of you and the dogs, with the occasional visitors, what about the 23RS? The front beds flip up for bike storage (Edit Note: I think). The major difference is the side slide and it DOES make a difference. What about the 27 RSDS? You could pull the curtain on the rear slide to give the dogs some privacy.









I pull an '06 28RSDS with an F150 with a 3:55 rear and I have had no problems to date, but I haven't been in the mountains yet - that comes this summer. Even without the mountain trials, I would love to upgrade my TT but I can't. I take a lot of precautions - shifting to first at stop lights and such - and as I said, it's not been a problem. I love the 28, and the main reason I got it was my 6'5" and still growing 15 year-old.

If it was just me and DW I would definately have gotten the 27 RSDS. No matter what you decide, you can't beat an Outback.

Scott


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't seem to have any trouble. But I live in the relatively flat country of South Texas.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, BritGirl!* action 
And a further welcome to the PNW (Pacific Northwest) Outbacker family!









When we were truck hunting in the fall of '04 the F-150 was at the top of our list. We also knew we would be getting the 28RS-DS, and shopped accordingly. It is my belief, based on personal test drives as well as a fair amount of research, that the Ford was not going to be up to the challenge here in the Northwest. Too many mountains... Too little reserve power.

That said, you will probably be OK with any of the Outbacks up to about the 25RS-S or so. a 4.10:1 rear end would be better, but you have what you have, so that is what we need to work with.

If you do end up getting your new Outback by the end of the month, we would sure love to meet you at the Spring PNW Outbackers rally up The Gorge! It is a great group of people, and I can't imagine a better way to get acquainted with your new toy! Even if you don't have it by then, and feel like a scenic drive, drop on by and pick our brains!

Good luck, and....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

BritGirl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Newbie here !!! Just a quick question?? My hubby & I are looking at buying an Outback by the end of the month and we were wondering if the 28RSDS was a tad too long or heavy to tow with a F-150 5.4L 3.73 rears 4x4 with the tow package.
> 
> ...


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We currently have a 21rs and there are just the 3 of us. When we upgrade I think we'll lean towards the 25rss. I really like that trailer and we'll still be able to tow it with our Tahoe. Welcome and good luck in your search!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Greetings, BritGirl!!! and Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! *action action

I agree with Doug. We had a similarly equiped E150 van and after a week in the Missouri/Arkansas Ozarks, we quickly decided to upgrade our tow vehicle. Given your location, you may want to look at the 23RS or 25RSS.

Good Luck and Happy Shopping!


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> If it's just the two of you and the dogs, with the occasional visitors, what about the 23RS?Â The front beds flip up for bike storage (Edit Note: I think). The major difference is the side slide and it DOES make a difference. What about the 27 RSDS?Â You could pull the curtain on the rear slide to give the dogs some privacy.Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BritGirl,

My wife and I are also looking very hard at a 28RSDS. I drive a 2006 F-150 Supercrew 4x4, 5.4L with 3.73 axle. The towing guide says 9,200 lbs. but this doesn't include passengers, gear, etc. If you have 18" wheels, it says to trim off another 500 lbs. I would think that the F-150 COULD handle it, but from what I have been reading on here you should have the right brake controller and WD hitch. We live in Michigan, and don't plan on going too far from home at this point, which is also a factor. I may upgrade the TV in a little over a year anyways, since it is a 2 yr lease. If I didn't have 2 small boys, I probably wouldn't be getting the 4 bunks. We are making the assumption that they will bring friends a few years down the road.

Moosegut, just curious since you have a similar TV (that I have) and TT (that I WANT...SOON







), what brake controller and WD hitch do you recommend???

JK


----------



## Wingsfan (Feb 15, 2006)

I find this thread and other similar ones interesting. Lots of discussion about how a F150 can not tow a 28RSDS, yet a Tiatan is capable. There is VERY little diffence in tow ability betiween the two vehicles (Tow capacity, HP, Torque) So why the discussions keep saying no to F150 and yes to Titan is beyond me.

I have a F150 and I am towing a 28RSDS in the Northwest and have not had any issues. I just towed the TT to the coast and back to Portland and did not have an issue. I think it boils down to your personal comfort level and choice. I do have the prodigy and Reese dual cam, and know that my F150 is more than able to pull, stop and have power to get over the mighty Northwest hills.

So make the decision on what is best for you, stay within your rating limits for the TV, but the F150 is a capable TV.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We live in hill country and started out with a half ton chevy towing a 28RSDS. If you are willing to drive patiently, you can do it. The newer F150 has plenty more power than that truck had. However, if it was me and I knew I didn't want to upgrade my truck, I would look at the smaller trailer.

I did not like the soft suspension on the 1/2 ton truck. It felt too much like a ship at sea even with a WD hitch and a sway bar perfectly adjusted. We now have an F250 Powerstroke, and I really understand what people mean when they say you can almost forget the trailer is back there. The heavier suspension actually drives smoother with the added weight of the trailer tounge.


----------



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys for all your input,

We are going to the dealer tomorrow morning, most of our choice will come down to what we can afford & I guess which one talks to us when we look at it. The dealer is offering the 25RS for $22,989 inc all options & both packages, W/D hitch, Reese Dual Cam Sway Control, Brake Controller (not sure which one) and dealer prep & the 28 RSDS for $24,989 same included.

We are cashing out some equity so I don't know if we'll have it in time for the Gorge trip but if we do we'll try to be there.

The dealer said our TV could tow any of the Outbacks as did our Ford dealership, tongue weight being the most important not to exceed.

We may eventually end up in Texas in the next 2 yrs (that's our plan) and we will be taking our friends 3 kids out with us to give the parents some time to themselves now & then while in Oregon.

We won't have a lot of stuff in the trailer because we will only do weekend trips, our main vacations are 2 weeks going back to the UK.

Thanks Again Everyone...................BritGirl


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Johnny K said:


> Moosegut, just curious since you have a similar TV (that I have) and TT (that I WANT...SOON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JK,

The boys will love the bunk room and friends down the road are almost a given. I have a Reese Dual cam WD hitch and as long as the TT is loaded properly, it works great. You'll read a lot of testimonials and accolades in here about the Prodigy brake controller, and they're all true. I recently switched to a Prodigy and the difference is like night and day. Get the prodigy - still on sale at rvwholesalers.com for $99.99. Best hundred bucks you can spend. Buy the Ford wiring harness for $11.00 too and it will plug right into the F150.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

BritGirl, Check the web for Lakeshore RV to make sure you're getting a good price. Those prices seem pretty high. It could be post-Katrina inflation, but we paid less than $20,000 for our trailer last May.

25RSS at Lakeshore RV


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Brit Girl,
Consider buying used. If you get a 2003 you can avoid almost all depreciation. You could get a 25 RSS for less than 11,500 (I just paid 11,200) trade in value is around 11,000. A 28 BHS can be had for less than 15,000. Put whatever model Outback in Google and the year you want and see what comes up. It might be worth a short drive to save almost 1/2 of what you would pay a dealer. If you buy from an individual they almost always come with the WD hitch included and you won't have to pay big sales tax or a 300 plus $ dealer paperwork fee. There is a guy here on Outbackers.com trying to sell right now, though I can't remember where he is or the model he has. Check the for sale thread.
Prevish Gang


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wingsfan said:


> I have a F150 and I am towing a 28RSDS in the Northwest and have not had any issues. I just towed the TT to the coast and back to Portland and did not have an issue. I think it boils down to your personal comfort level and choice.
> So make the decision on what is best for you, stay within your rating limits for the TV, but the F150 is a capable TV.
> [snapback]99491[/snapback]​


Wingsfan,

I feel you are correct about







TT choices.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BritGirl...Welcome to the site and we're glad to have another PNW Outbacker.

I think the 28RSDS can be towed by the F-150, but I also think (and this is just my opinion) that this trailer is going to be just too big for your needs. If you want the sideout, then go with the 25RSS or if the bunkhouse is important, get the 26RS. The reason I'm saying this is it seem like the dealer has up-sold you on a trailer that is simply too big for your needs.

I'm sure you've seen the Keystone website and looked over all the plans, but here is the link just in case.

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=floorplans#

Sure hope you can get the trailer and make it to the Spring Rally. Even if you have an existing trailer that's not an Outback, come on up and we'll give you a showing of ours.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wingsfan - ok I'm scratching my head .. 
I posted this once before Here were my calculations before we made the decision to purchase our 21rs. Here is setup I presently have.

2003 f150 supercab, 5.4L 3:55 gears. 
total Reese seup with sway control and all

I'm coming in just under 1,626lbs Running dry , with only 870lbs under my 80% max tow rulewith the 21RS. Sherry and I definately know our 21rs is back there especially on long grades. I would be interested in knowing how your numbers calculate up with a 28RSDS?

side note: I spoke with Mike our Ford dealership machanic saturday, Mike tows 3 sleds and trailer setup to canada twice a year to snowmobile with his friends he has exact same setup and commented if he was making the run more than twice a year he would invest in a f250 because he too feels the f150 strain.

We have made the decision to upgrade to used '05 f250 next year given the numbers below. IMHO the f150 does not have nearly the tow capacity it advertises.

here were my calculations:

Truck Actuals
Curb = 4744 lbs
anticipated payload = 1000 lbs (driver, passenger gas , tounge weight)
GVWR = 6500 lbs
under GVWR by 756 lbs
-------------------------------------------
Trailer actuals
21RS curb (dry)= 4130 including all options
camping supplies 1000 lbs
total Actuals = 5130 lbs
Max Tow = 7500 lbs
80% max tow rule= 6000
under 80% max tow rule by 870 lbs
------------------------------------------------
Max GCWR = 12,500
My Actuals = 10,874
1,626 lbs to spare fully loaded.


----------

